# Coopers Smoty Ale (2 Can Brew)



## Mitcho (31/3/10)

Just checking out the Coopers website and came across this interesting brew. What do you guys think?

1.7kg Coopers pale ale
1.7kg Coopers dark ale
10g East Kent Goldings @ 20 mins
20g East Kent Goldings steeped @ 30 mins
2 x packet yeasts

Any ideas or anyone tried anything similar?


----------



## bum (31/3/10)

Never tried but I do have to agree that most of the new recipes are much more interesting the the old ones they had up.

Pretty sure I saw one that even suggested using another yeast! I might have been drunk and imagined that bit though.

As for this recipe - I reckon you just volunteered. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Melthar (31/3/10)

Many a recipe involving 2 cans over here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=15630
There's other threads on such that have good ideas as well.

Can't see anything wrong with that recipe, Probably would have a fair bit of bitterness to it, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.

Quite a while back I brewed a batch involving two of the Coopers' "Real Bitter" cans (now discontinued) the bitterness was rather harsh, but after several months in the bottle it rounded out to a damn tasty drop.

If you want to get an idea of such, ianh's spreadsheet is invaluable.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=29655


----------



## Mitcho (31/3/10)

Hey bum, I used to be in the Navy, and as we used to say, Navy stood for Never Again Volunteer Yourself, however in ths case I reckon I can make an exception.

I'll put it down this long weekend.


----------

